
Making Basecamp even better… using Basecamp - turoczy
http://www.revisu.com/2012/01/10/making-basecamp-even-better-with-basecamp/
======
TWSS
Awesome lesson, and I appreciate that you explained the implementation.

We already have too many apps shoved down our throats. Make it as seamless as
possible for your app to work with the tools people are already using (i.e.,
don't send emails that say "You have a new message at NewApp - click on this
link to see it" - actually SHOW the message) and you'll have much better
adoption.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
In the same vein, add an option to reply to the email to add a reply or
comment to the message.

~~~
chunderhorse
I'm pretty sure Brad already implemented that. At least you can do that with
the Basecamp part of Revisu. But it's on the list.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Sorry, I meant for web apps in general, not Revisu specifically.

------
christianreed
This is a message that more of us could stand to hear.

